# Zwei Browserfenster mit unterschiedlicher session - geht das



## lukas_m (17. Jan 2006)

hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Wenn ich meine Applikation in zwei Browserfenster öffne haben beide die selbe sessionid.

ich möchte aber, dass jede applikation (sprich jedes browserfenster) in seiner eigenen session tätig ist.

wie kann ich das realisieren??

bin für jeden ratschlag dankbar

lg
lukas


----------



## Bleiglanz (17. Jan 2006)

1) du arbeitest komplett ohne Cookies und NUR mit URL-Rewriting

2) du überlegst dir genau, wann und wie eine Session erzeugt werden soll

und ein kleiner Tipp: es geht nicht. 

Leute, die wie ich andauernd mit der mittleren Maustaste neue Tabs aufmachen (per Klick auf einen Link) kannst du am Server prinzipiell NICHT unterscheiden von anderen, die diese Links nacheinander  im gleichen "Fenster" besuchen


----------



## lukas_m (17. Jan 2006)

ich glaub ich muss mich damit abfinden, dass es nicht geht :-(


hilft url rewriting auch nicht bei allen problemen?


wie kann ich nur mit url rewriting arbeiten?


----------



## Bleiglanz (17. Jan 2006)

lukas_m hat gesagt.:
			
		

> i
> hilft url rewriting auch nicht bei allen problemen?


nein

ich hab eine Seite mit einer Session

die Session ID ist an die URL angehängt (steht in jedem JSP buch wie das geht)

ich nehm die rechte Maustaste und wähle "in neuem Fenster öffnen"

schwupp: schon hab ich zwei, und du weisst am Server überhaupt nicht, ob das im gleichen oder in einem neuen Fenster erscheint


----------

